# need QSI CDRW/DVD SBW-242 specs



## 1ggirl (Aug 30, 2004)

hey, im kind of a newbie at computers, :chgrin:, so please try and answer my simple question if possible, it would be greatly appreciated.

i wanted to know if my cd/dvd drive "QSI CDRW/DVD SBW-242" can write to DVD-R/DVD-RW's? I tried using Roxio Easy CD Creator 5 but it said it could not detect a DVD-Recorder, but tech support said that Roxio 5 only writes to CD's, and my drive is capable of writing to DVD's. 

Does anyone know if my cd/dvd drive is capable of burning to DVD for sure? and if it can, can anyone suggest a good program to burn DVD's? thanks guys. :wink:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think it is, normally it would say "DVD-RW" or DVD-W but I can't say for sure, I still don't even have a cd-burner


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Got this from another forum, but seems pertinent:

=========
The reason why many people are having problems with this burner is do to the fact that they are using the wrong CDs. QSI, which is a sub-company developped by Lucent Technologies, created combo drives that worked with only certain cd-r discs. The reason for the lack of compatibility is due primarily to the economy and business politics. QSI did not purchase the licence to conform compatibility with most cd-r discs. Even though they do not have the license, they do have the compatibility with all cd-rw discs and most DVD-R discs. Below are the discs that work and the discs that do not work, or have problems reading when using the QSI SBW-241 drive. Certain discs from certain manufacturers work better than others. Some work so well that they allow the drive to write at its MAX speed of 24x. 

Working CDs and DVDs (Excellent Quality and Speed usage): 

1. Verbatim Data Life Plus (AZO and Super AZO brand CD-R) 
2. All Sony Brand CD-R 
3. HP CD-R 
4. Ricoh Platinum CD-R 
5. All Kodak CD-R 
6. FujiFilm CD-R 
7. Toshiba CD-R 
8. All CD-RW discs 
9. All DVD-R discs 
10. All DVD-RW discs 

Does NOT WORK!!!! (Burn problems and read problems): 

1. Maxell CD-R 
2. Memorex CD-R 
3. SmartBuy CD-R 
4. Plextor CD-R 
5. Minor Name CD-R 
6. No Name CD-R 
7. All DVD+-R dics 
8. All DVD-RAM discs 

If a certain brand or type of disc is not listed above, then it has not been tested on this drive. You may wish to test it yourself or use one of those discs listed in the Working CDs and DVDs section mentioned. For optimal performance including the usage of the full 24x speed of this drive use: Verbatim Super AZO CD-R 
or Sony Brand discs or any CD-RW disc.
=========

What kind of DVD's are you trying to burn any way?


----------



## 1ggirl (Aug 30, 2004)

*thanks!*

WOW THANKS CTSNKY :bgrin: , you're the greatest! that was a very detailed and comprehensive answer. Umm, i was trying to burn a movie that my friend got off the internet to see if it could work on a DVD player. WHen I tried to burn it (using Roxio Easy CD Creator 5), it said "No supported DVD-Recorders were detected on your system", which is what prompted me to go to this forum and ask for help.

Do you know any good programs that are capable of burning to DVD-R's?

In addition, when I look in windows explorer, under my DVD/CD drive it shows "DVD/CD-RW". If it was capable of burning to DVD-R's, shouldn't it look more like "DVD-RW/CD-RW"? I attached screenshots of what I see under "My Computer" and "device manager" for more clarification. 

Thanks in advance. :wink:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

You are welcome. I really don't dabble much in the DVD burning business, so I wouldn't be the best one to ask an opinion. Google for it and I'm sure you'll find a site recommending specific ones.

The entry in your Device Manager is normal for any combo drive such as yours.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

i was just saying i've seen it DVD-R or DVD-RW in various parts...that's why i assumed it wasn't


----------

